# Paph Hilo Black Eagle 'Dolly Dagger' AM/AOS



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2021)

First live judging in 14 months here in Houston and the judges liked HBE enough for 82pt AM


----------



## GuRu (Apr 18, 2021)

That's fine, Rick. Congrats  And hopefully this live judging was one of these little steps back to normality


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 18, 2021)

Thanks Rudolf. 
That is the plan for normalcy. The church we use for monthly meetings and judging is still not allowing groups in. Not until they, themselves can group for services. It wouldn't look fair to the congregation if others could meet and them not. So my good friend Don opened his home up for this first live judging and will do so next month if need be. 17 plants submitted with 3 awarded, mine being one of them. In fact, all three awards went to Paphs!


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 18, 2021)

Woohoo congrats!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 18, 2021)

Yayyyy kudos.

What is meaning of cultivar moniker?


----------



## emydura (Apr 18, 2021)

Congratulations Rick. Well deserved.


----------



## Justin (Apr 18, 2021)

Well deserved!


----------



## labskaus (Apr 19, 2021)

Well done, Rick!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 19, 2021)

Well done. I really like this one. Worth the AM


----------



## e-spice (Apr 19, 2021)

Very pretty. Congratulations on the award!


----------



## troy (Apr 19, 2021)

I could see why it was awarded..very nice!!! just think this one as specimen size plant.....multiple spikes....keep this one healthy!!!


----------



## orchidmouse (Apr 20, 2021)

Well done!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2021)

Thank you all. That's what its all about Troy, keeping the green side up and the brown down!
To answer Doc's question, the petals remind me of daggers and I'm into Jimmy Hendrix. Dolly Dagger is one of his song titles.


----------



## sunset (Apr 20, 2021)

impeccable


----------



## Greenpaph (Apr 21, 2021)

Rick, super clone!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 21, 2021)

I am a big Jimi Hendrix fan. Sirius radio played “Dolly Dagger” while I was driving to Southern Mississippi for a turkey hunt. Excellent plant, bloom and name for “HBE” !


----------



## Justin (Apr 22, 2021)

Rick next time you are in town we need to forget the orchids and spend some time with my record collection.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 22, 2021)

Justin said:


> Rick next time you are in town we need to forget the orchids and spend some time with my record collection.


Hell Yea!


----------



## KateL (Apr 29, 2021)

Gorgeous plant, Rick!!! I am so over Zoom meetings and no judging.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks Kate
I'm with you on the zoom and mask crap!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 16, 2021)

Stunning. Congratulations.


----------



## Just1more (Sep 16, 2021)

Congratulations, a well deserved award. The blooms are awesome!


----------

